# About To Take The H.O.A.-B.O.D. Plunge (Maybe).



## AwayWeGo (Dec 19, 2007)

It's official -- I am a candidate for the HOA-BOD at my every-year timeshare in Orlando, Florida, USA.  Today's USPS mail delivery included the official proxy form & ballot & slate of candidates. 

The only thing "maybe" about it is whether I get elected.  I am not the only candidate -- 5 people are running for the 1 open position, a 3-year term on the board.  So it goes. 

The resort is Cypress Pointe II -- also known as Cypress Pointe Grande Villas.  The Chief Of Staff & I have owned there since 2003.  Needless to say, we love it.  Service on the HOA-BOD is unpaid, volunteer duty.  That's OK with me -- not only that, no campaign contributions are needed or desired. 

If you own there, I would appreciate your support & would consider it a privilege to work representing your interests on the Homeowner Association Board Of Directors.  For that to happen, please be sure to fill out the proxy form, mark my name on the official ballot, & send it in so it arrives by February 7, 2008.  (I am taking nothing for granted.) 

Here's my Candidate Statement & campaign platform:  _Some of the best features of Cypress Pointe Grande Villas are permanent -- outstanding resort layout, architecture of the buildings and units, and of course just about the best timeshare location anywhere in Orlando. Practically everything else depends on the vision and the judgment of the elected board of directors -- the resort's overall luxury and quality, its safe and attractive physical condition, its financial soundness and affordability -- not only its excellence today, but its commitment to steady improvement that keeps up the value of the owners' investment and assures a  top-quality Orlando resort experience for years to come. That's the reason I am volunteering to serve on the Cypress Pointe II board of directors -- to keep Grande Villas management working in the interest of owners like you and me, to make sure every dollar spent returns value to the owners, to solidify the resort's financial foundation, to keep all ownership and account records complete and accurate, and to go after all delinquent accounts so that annual fees don't have to cover shortfalls caused by other people's unpaid bills. _

No all-out media blitz is planned, but as the February 7 voting deadline draws near, I may send out a reminder -- just so it doesn't slip the minds of any Cypress Pointe Grande Villas owners on TUG-BBS who intended to vote for me but didn't get round to it yet. 

[ My name is Alan Cole & I approved this message. ]​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## london (Dec 19, 2007)

*Board of Directors*

Alan,

Good luck and I hope you are elected to the board. 

Your enthusiasm and desire to serve for betterment of your resort, are clearly evident in your posts here on TUG.

I am on the board of the Jamaican on the Gulf, and it can be a rewarding as well  as enlightening experience.

Best wishes


----------



## Dori (Dec 19, 2007)

Alan, good luck on your nomination!  I know you will be a worthy and knowlegable candidate.  Your understanding of the TS industry and your savvy as an owner would be a tremendous boon to the owners at CP.

Dori


----------



## bnoble (Dec 19, 2007)

You've seen Oklahoma, right?



> I'm jist a girl who cain't say no,
> I'm in a turrible fix
> I always say "come on, le's go"
> Jist when I orta say nix!


----------



## JoePa (Dec 20, 2007)

bnoble,

Is that quote from Jamie Lynn??:rofl:  :hysterical:


----------



## bnoble (Dec 20, 2007)

Among others, yes.


----------



## JLB (Dec 20, 2007)

I remember a couple years back when another fairly-prominent TUGger emailed me to say he was taking the same plunge.  He told me about meeting the chosen few for the first time, he being the only young, long-haired, t-shirted, blue-jeaned person there.

I suspect that is not the same in your case, that you likely fit the candidate profile better.   

He got elected.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 20, 2007)

So true, JLB.  The average age of the Val Chatelle HOA Board is probably 80.   The old guys do a great job of keeping the place up.  Nice bunch, too.  I love visiting with them.

One of the old guys died recently in a 4-wheeler accident and the board was asking for volunteers, but I decided at 52, I am just too young for that group.   

Another woman named Cindy stepped in to help with the board, the only one that volunteered, but the old guys just aren't warming up to her, as far as I can tell.  She is fairly young, too, so maybe they would appreciate someone older. 

Good luck, Alan, you'll be great.  I love being on the board at Twin Rivers.


----------



## bobcat (Dec 20, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So true, JLB.  The average age of the Val Chatelle HOA Board is probably 80.   The old guys do a great job of keeping the place up.  Nice bunch, too.  I love visiting with them.
> 
> One of the old guys died recently in a 4-wheeler accident and the board was asking for volunteers, but I decided at 52, I am just too young for that group.
> 
> ...



Alan, Good luck. You will do a great job.


----------



## JLB (Dec 20, 2007)

If it involves playing a horn, you have the inside track.


----------



## shagnut (Dec 20, 2007)

Good luck Alan. You'll do great. I'd vote for you if I owned there!!  shaggy


----------



## JLB (Dec 20, 2007)

I believe in Mayor Daley's campaign slogan:  "Vote Early and Vote Often."


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 20, 2007)

*Secret Ballot.*




JLB said:


> I believe in Mayor Daley's campaign slogan:  "Vote Early and Vote Often."


Jack Kennedy & Bobby Kennedy & Mayor Daley were out in a boat that started to sink. 

Only 1 life preserver was on board, so they held a secret-ballot election to see who would get it. 

When all votes were in, the results were . . . 

Jack Kennedy = 2 votes. 

Bobby Kennedy = 0 votes. 

Mayor Daley = 4 votes. 

( I'm pretty sure that's _not_ the way they do it at Cypress Pointe II down in Florida. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## lawren2 (Dec 22, 2007)

Alan I am happy to hear that you are running for a position on your BOD at CPGV. 

A trusted source informs me that someone we all know well is also running for that spot. Charles S.D. Witten aka Spence. Perhaps the most knowledgable person I can think of regarding Diamond Resorts International.

It is truly a pity that there is only one opening as having you both elected would be the best thing that could happen for the resort.

Best of luck to you both.


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Dec 22, 2007)

Good luck, I know you will do a great job!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 22, 2007)

*H.O.A.-B.O.D. Slate.*




lawren2 said:


> Alan I am happy to hear that you are running for a position on your BOD at CPGV.
> 
> A trusted source informs me that someone we all know well is also running for that spot. Charles S.D. Witten aka Spence. Perhaps the most knowledgable person I can think of regarding Diamond Resorts International.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your words of encouragement.  I take it as a positive sign that they didn't have to twist arms to come up with several qualified candidates. 

Regarding our friend Spence, I think he may have an edge.  That is, shux, he owns such a humongous pile of Cypress Pointe II UDIs that when he votes for himself that 1 ballot alone could swing the election. 

In any case, it gives a good feeling to be in such illustrious company regardless of how the voting turns out. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 11, 2008)

*H. O. A. - B. O. D. Plunge Will Have To Wait.*

Shux, I didn't get elected to the 1 open timeshare HOA-BOD position. 

Not only that, Spence didn't get elected either. 

The winning candidate has a record of residential HOA-BOD experience & is already on the Resort Quality Committee at the timeshare.  Hard to find fault with that. 

If I had won I was going to celebrate by ordering a bunch of Cypress Pointe Grande Villas & TUG baseball caps, T-shirts, etc.  

Now that I lost I will simply breathe a sigh of relief & keep on enjoying my outstanding Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off unit at the resort. 

And as a consolation prize, maybe I'll treat myself to a TUG T-shirt & baseball cap anyhow -- would be fun wearing them next time I'm on a timeshare tour. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## theo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Good luck!*



AwayWeGo said:


> It's official -- I am a candidate for the HOA-BOD at my every-year timeshare in Orlando, Florida, USA.<<<
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> I don't own there, but if I did you'd have my vote(s) without a moments' hesitation. Your fellow owners would be well served by your presence on the board and I wish you luck getting elected.
> ...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Too Late -- This Time.  (Maybe Next Time.)*




theo said:


> I don't own there, but if I did you'd have my vote(s) without a moments' hesitation. Your fellow owners would be well served by your presence on the board and I wish you luck getting elected.


Thanks for your kind words of support.  I appreciate it even though this particular election is over & the results are now in the books.  Maybe an opportunity to try again will surface some day.  Who knows? 

Thanks again. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (Feb 11, 2008)

So sorry.

In consolation please accept an appointment to the BOD of the Margaritaville Dock.  The first meeting will be held the next time you get this way.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 11, 2008)

Boy, turning down both you and Spence. What kind of idiots own there??? Don't they know a good thing when they see it???


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 11, 2008)

*The System Works.*




caribbean said:


> Don't they know a good thing when they see it?


Well, sure they do. 

I'm cool & Spence is _way_ cool. 

But the new director they just elected is already on the resort improvement committee (a non-elected volunteer position) & is on residential condo boards other places, so (unlike me) he's not a rookie at HOA-BOD stuff. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 15, 2008)

*This Should Have Gone Here But I Accidentally Put It Over There . . .*

. . . but if you click here you should be able to see it OK anyway. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 2, 2009)

*Oklahoma !*




> I'm jist a girl who cain't say no,
> I'm in a turrible fix
> I always say "come on, le's go"
> Jist when I orta say nix!



In the show, Will Parker appears on stage singing a description of his recent experiences at the fair in Kansas City ("Everything's Up To Date In Kansas City"), where he won $50 in a steer-roping contest. That $50 is specially important to him because he wants to marry Ado Annie, & her father, Judge Andrew Carnes, had earlier specified that he will not give his consent until Will can manage to accumulate that much money.  Meanwhile, Ado Annie has let it be known that her partner at the Box Social will be the Persian peddler, Ali Hakim. At the same time, she reveals that she is the kind of a girl who cannot refuse a man anything ("I Can't Say No").  The flirtatious overtures that Hakim has been making to Ado Annie cause her father insist that Hakim marry the girl.  Will is out of the running because he has extravagantly spent his $50 on presents.  But Hakim has no intention of marrying Ado Annie, & would very much like to see Will get the girl instead.  Accordingly, Hakim pays Will $50 for all the presents Will bought.  Now, with the $50 back in Will's hands, Will & Ado Annie are in a position to talk about their future together ("All Or Nothin'").

_It ain't so much a question of not knowin' what to do.
I knowed whut's right and wrong since I been 10.
I heared a lota stories & I reckon they are true
About how girls're put upon by men.
I know I mustn't fall into the pit,
But when I'm with a feller, I fergit!

I'm jist a girl who cain't say no,
I'm in a turrible fix. 
I always say, "Come on, le's go,"
Jist when I orta say, "Nix!" 

When a person tries to kiss a girl,
I know she orta give his face a smack.
But as soon as someone kisses me,
I somehow, sorta, wanta kiss him back!

I'm jist a fool when lights are low
I cain't be prissy & quaint.
I ain't the type that can faint.
How c'n I be whut I ain't?
I cain't say no!

Whut you goin' to do when a feller gits flirty, & starts to talk purty?
Whut you goin' to do?
S'posin' 'at he says 'at yer lips're like cherries, er roses, er berries?
Whut you goin' to do?

S'posin' 'at he says 'at you're sweeter 'n cream,
And he's gotta have cream er die?
Whut you goin' to do when he talks that way,
Spit in his eye?

I'm jist a girl who cain't say no.
Kissin's my favorite food.
With or without the mistletoe, 
I'm in a holiday mood.

Other girls are coy & hard to catch,
But other girls aint havin any fun.
Every time I lose a wrestling match
I have a funny feeling that i won.

I'm jist a girl who cain't say no,
Cain't seem to say it at all.
I hate to disserpoint a beau
When he is payin' a call!

Fer a while I ack refined & cool
A-settin on the velveteen setee.
Nen I think of thet ol' golden rule,
And do fer him what he would do fer me!

I cain't resist a Romeo
In a sombrero & chaps
Soon as I sit on their laps.
Somethin' inside of me snaps.
I cain't say no!

Although I can feel the undertone, 
I never make a complaint
Till its to late for restraint,
Then when I wanna i caint. 
I caint say no.​_
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

